# The Girl Who Circumnavigated Fairlyland in a Ship of Her Own Making



## Steerpike (May 11, 2012)

The title sold me by itself, and without looking at anything else I bought it.

Going to start it this weekend. Has anyone else read this? No spoilers if you have, I'm just curious. I guess it is YA (or perhaps slightly younger).


----------



## gavintonks (May 11, 2012)

sounds delightful - I was given a book called The ship that flew same idea, loved the book as well, let is know when you have read it please


----------



## Steerpike (May 11, 2012)

I will do that!


----------



## Aravelle (Oct 22, 2012)

Whom is it by? It sounds delightful, but I've never heard of it.


----------

